# Any other Seasonale users?



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just started taking Seasonale. I've been on it for about a month and a week. I love it! So far I am having great success with it...No spotting (they say it is common to spot during the week when you would normally have your period), I did have some cramps the week before and the week during when my period would have come normally. But so far, I love it.Anyone else taking it? Just curious.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Just out of curiosity Marilyn, can you tolerate the regular birth control pill? I'd do anything to stop my periods for a while (every month for me for at least 2 weeks is sheer agony!) but I can't tolerate the birth control pill. Is this one any different?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The Pill has always worked great for me, and I've never had any bad side effects or problems on it. Over the past 10 years, I have probably tried about 8 or so different "brands" of pills, and never had any trouble with any of them. I love the Pill, and always have!!







Seasonale is basically the same as every other pill, it's monophasic levonorgestrel/ethinyl estradiol. The only difference is in packaging. 1 package contains 3 months worth of pills. You can actually use ANY birth control pill in the same way, if you take in continuously, this one is just designed specifically that way.~M&M


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, I'm using Yasmin like it was Seasonale until I get my little fibroid friend removed end of next week. Since it is causing problems I can usually get 5 weeks or so before I start the spotting, but it is still a lot less then if I let myself cycle normal. I'll probably finish out what I have as month to month once the surgery is over then go back to seeing if I can do fine without it (went on it to try to control the bleeding issue) I do notice some of the perimenopausal symptoms are less on it. I just tend to have cholesterol issues when on the pill. We tried the Yasmin as it has a different progesterone in it than most pills, and they think that may be the part that is the problem. I haven't been on it long enough to need another cholesterol test.K.


----------

